# Help me decide, can this be fixed? Spinning wheel bargain..HELP!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a limited window of opportunity to buy this spinning wheel. It has two needs that are evident to me. It is missing the part the yarn feeds into but has the part that it winds around after. It has the complete spinning wheel parts but the foot part has a wood piece that is not fixed properly up to wind the wheel. I would have to have you look and possibly advise? It is pretty cheap as is....the wheel turns freely though and the parts that are there work properly, I checked them. She wants $50 for it.

It is missing the orifice first off.

The foot man is not attached correctly to the wheel, it comes off when you treadle so something is needed there. The pics were taken quickly with my camera.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I cannot tell for certain but it LOOKS like all the parts are there, to me.
The orifice should be on the flyer (the wishbone shaped thingie).
It should be a hole in the metal part on the right hand side in the top pic. 

Cannot really see the footman parts well in your pics, 
but they are usually easier parts to fabricate.

Imagine where the driveband will go.
The thing to check is whether the threads on the whorl line up with the groove on the drive wheel.
If it looks like those areas will meet up and the wheel doesn't flop out of round too badly,
this might just work for you. 


I would give fifty bucks for it as long as the flyer spins freely, 
the drivewheel isn't warped, and the bobbin spins nicely on its little axle.
Oh, and be sure it has an orifice hole.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The flyer should have a hole in it, that would be the orifice.
It isn't a separate part you can buy.
Here is a pic that kind of shows how the hole should look.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

gone-a-milkin said:


> The flyer should have a hole in it, that would be the orifice.
> It isn't a separate part you can buy.
> Here is a pic that kind of shows how the hole should look.
> 
> View attachment 48092


There is something strange about it. The lady and her son could not find a hole anywhere. I was able to turn some pieces but there is something about the flyer. At this point I decided to wait to find a functional one. They are reasonable here if I start selling some hand work, I might find one that is working.  You are the best GAM!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Keep looking.
The right wheel will find you when you are ready for her,
I just know it.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

It almost looks like someone has made the flyer out of wood, but didn't know that it needed an orifice.
Best to move on, unless you could fit a replacement flyer and bobbin to it - I've done that with an old wheel (well, actually my carpenter did).


----------



## Cetacea (Jul 11, 2015)

Nope, not a working wheel. It is what is called a Spinning Wheel Shaped Object.

Or SWSO for short. These were made for decoration only and most have Made in Canada stamped on the bottom.

There are a few main parts that need to be working in order for a spinning wheel to be used to spin. One of the major parts is the tension. Decorator wheels typically do not come with a way to tension (move the mother of all that holds the flyer away from the wheel).

Glad you didn't buy it. There are good wheels out there...and you'll find one. Good Luck


----------

